# RUSSIA OPEN 2010



## Sergey Shmakov (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, my name is Sergey Shmakov and I speedcuber from Russia, I want to present to you the video of our trip with my friend and magician Vasiliy Stasyev to Moscow for Russia Open championship in 2010 at which I won second place! I'll be glad to hear your comments!))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xstCpOWJGm0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice trophies.


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 29, 2010)

Great video!


----------



## Bubitrek (Apr 29, 2010)

Great video.Congratulations


----------



## Laura O (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice video and beautiful trophies.


----------



## Cubemir (Apr 29, 2010)

Small joke towards the end of competitions Russia Open 2010:








Russian answer to Erik!


----------

